# [BẢNG GIÁ] Mặt nạ chuyển hướng gió dàn nóng dùng cho điều hòa căn hộ chung cư



## adkytl (22 Tháng hai 2020)

*PHỤ KIỆN CHUYỂN HƯỚNG GIÓ DÀN NÓNG (LẤY LẠI KHÔNG GIAN BAN CÔNG)*





Khu vực ban công, lô gia tại các căn hộ chung cư là nơi thường được chúng ta lựa chọn làm vị trí để lắp cục nóng điều hòa, giàn phơi quần áo, trồng chậu cảnh,…khiến không gian vốn đã nhỏ hẹp lại càng chật chội, nóng bức hơn khi cục nóng điều hòa hoạt động và phả ra nhiệt làm chúng ta rất khó chịu.

Trường hợp căn hộ lắp từ 2 đến 3 chiếc điều hòa vào cùng một khu vực, gió nóng thổi ra quá lớn dẫn đến hiện tượng tích tụ nhiệt, gây lãng phí hiệu suất, dễ khiến thiết bị gặp sự cố.

*Công ty TNHH TMDV Ánh Sao giới thiệu đến các bạn phụ kiện chuyển hướng gió cục nóng điều hòa mang lại không gian thoáng mát cho ban công ngôi nhà*

Bộ sản phẩm giúp điều khiển nhiệt lượng thổi ra từ quạt tản nhiệt đi theo hướng mà bạn mong muốn. Không gian lô gia, ban công căn hộ của chúng ta sẽ không bị ảnh hưởng bởi gió nóng điều hòa, và quan trọng nhất là máy điều hòa sẽ đạt được hiệu suất làm lạnh tốt nhất kèm theo tuổi thọ máy sẽ bền, chi phí tiền điện cũng giảm

*Lý do bạn nên sử dụng phụ kiện chuyển hướng gió dàn nóng cho căn hộ của mình:*

Giúp lô gia, ban công nhà bạn luôn thoáng mát, sạch sẽ, không còn cảm giác nóng bức khi bước ra ngoài
Có thể lắp thêm nhiều máy điều hòa mà không cần phải sợ nóng
Thoải mái trang trí ban công bằng chậu cảnh, cây xanh mà không phải sợ gió nóng






*Để được tư vấn kích thước phù hợp với máy điều hòa vui lòng gọi: 0909 588 116 Ms Hiền*

Bộ chuyển hướng gió dàn nóng là thiết bị dùng để lắp trực tiếp vào dàn nóng điều hòa, nhằm điều chỉnh hướng gió từ dàn nóng điều hòa sang trái - sang phải - lên trên. Khi quạt gió điều hòa thổi ra, gặp các nan gió được thiết kế thông minh sẽ chuyển hướng khí nóng sang vị trí mong muốn.






_*HÌNH ẢNH LẮP ĐẶT THỰC TẾ:*_














*MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ:
CÔNG TNHH TM&DV ÁNH SAO:*

VPGD: 702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp
EMAIL: maylanhanhsao@gmail.com
Website: _*maylanhanhsao.com*_
DT: ☎0909 588 116  ☎0909 400 608  ☎028 22 155 026


----------



## BAONAM1210 (16 Tháng ba 2020)

ib giá cho mình


----------

